# OVULATION INDUCTION - MENOPUR INJECTIONS - PCOS



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm 27. I have PCOS and we've been trying for 1.5 years to get pregnant.

We've done 6 rounds of clomid and i'm currently on my 4th (and last NHS) ovulation induction treatment with Menopur injections.

I'm terrified it hasn't worked, as I don't qualify for IVF until i'm 30!!

I have family that are very supportive so we are looking into private clinics now. 

I achieved pregnancy on my first cycle of OV INDUC, but miscarried at 4 weeks. 

I feel like its NEVER going to happen!!!!!

I had a a blood test 10 DPO which was negative, but have been told it could be too early? Has anyone else been told this?? Im now 12 DPO with period pains :-(

I'm also using progesterone suppositories.


Please can anyone share their experiences on this treatment....,.


----------

